

From A to B, and then ∞ or how imagination works - 1p1e1
http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/12932290478/from-a-to-b-and-then-or-how-imagination-works

======
infinity
>> _Imagine, where do we place ∞ on the coordinate system?_

The answer is to add a new point, which is called the point at infinity. Maybe
you will find this interesting:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_sphere>

~~~
1p1e1
Definitely interesting. But it's hard to wrap my head around it. :p

------
1p1e1
Let's talk pinguins!

